# phpsysinfo err/drop (or ifconfig errors)

## JC99

Greetings,

Does anyone know whats wrong with my wireless network and how the errors can be fixed. You can see them in phpsysinfo or using the ifconfig command.

You can see my phpsysinfo here.

Here is my ifconfig where wifi0 has errors and ath0 has dropped...

 *Quote:*   

> ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:5B:80:F2:D8
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:2290  Metric:1
> 
>           RX packets:3305 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> ...

 

ThanksLast edited by JC99 on Thu Jul 24, 2008 6:10 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## massimo

The output of ifconfig will show you the same information for each interface, e.g., errors, dropped.

----------

## AllenJB

Networking errors aren't uncommon, especially on wireless, which is less reliable than wired networking. With that low number of "errors" I doubt you actually have any kind of problem to fix.

----------

## JC99

 *AllenJB wrote:*   

> Networking errors aren't uncommon, especially on wireless, which is less reliable than wired networking. With that low number of "errors" I doubt you actually have any kind of problem to fix.

 

ok, I was just wondering if something was wrong with my wireless network card (D-Link AirPlusXtremeG DWL-G520 PCI Adaptor)

----------

